# NGD. Walnut Flutterby



## Guest (May 23, 2016)

Came home with this kinda limited ('91-92) Epi EO-2 EB this morning.
Didn't know what it was when I seen it on kijiji.
The first question I asked the seller was 'is the butterfly a removable sticker?'. lol.

From Epiwiki;

_The Orville Collection was designed in cooperation with USA and inspired by the 1894 Gibson Orville guitar.

"Given the ties between Epiphone & Gibson, it was not long before Epiphone designers discovered some 
original designs which had been previously unavailable for nearly a century. The Epiphone Orville 
series brings back these designs which include the classic peghead shape and the "star & crescent" 
inlay of an original 1894 Orville Gibson guitar".

- Epiphone 1991 

EO-2 EB

Body:
Venetian single-cutaway design
Arched walnut top & back
Walnut sides
Hand-Trimmed Epi-X bracing
Original 1894 Orville Gibson Butterfly Pattern on body 

Neck:
Set mahogany neck with Slim-Taper profile
Rosewood fingerboard with dot inlays
Rounded Orville Gibson headstock with Star & Crescent logo
21 frets
25" scale
1.68" nut width 

Binding:
5-ply bidy
1-ply neck & headstock
4-ply single-ring soundhole 

Electronics:
Piezo Pickup
Epiphonic-V Active Parametric Equalizer & Pre-Amp 

Hardware:
Gold hardware
Die-Cast tuners
Compensated saddle 

Colors:
Antique Sunburst
Ebony _

I haven't plugged it in yet to see if it works.
I previously sold off all my acoustics except for one Fender.
I got it as a second for when (guitar playing) guests drop by.

Pics are prior to cleaning.
Label is missing in the guitar (random google pic for reference).
Still have to score a case for it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That may be the funkiest looking headstock I've ever seen. 

You should play 'Dog and Butterfly' on it.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks really, I don't know what is the best word, perhaps
cute is the best describing how I feel about it.
Really nice, happy, eager to played!
Rock On!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2016)

My wife likes it. Made that purchase easier. lol.

I did a cleaning and a light fret dress.
Still needs a proper set up.
At first, the preamp wasn't working. 
One of the battery terminals was off kilter.
It works, but with very little output.
A little googlin' recommends cleaning the piezo and the bottom of the saddle.
Also to make sure that there's a flush/level contact between the two.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Didn't know what it was when I seen it on kijiji.



That's just the most unique Epiphone I think I've ever seen. Still not sure what I'm looking at. Full: _WTF take another look factor. _Cool. I'm going to have to sharpen my kijiji eye. 



laristotle said:


> The first question I asked the seller was 'is the butterfly a removable sticker?'. lol.


Please don't take this the wrong way -- I like the whole 90's-pre-Taylor-Swift-defects-vibe. Score!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

That headstock ...
Interesting.

That's a lot of detailed work on that flutterby.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never seen one of those before. The headstock is pretty neat too.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

One of Garnet Rogers' guitars, the 1920's Orville arched top (second from back), has a similar head stock decal.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ronmac said:


> One of Garnet Rogers' guitars, the 1920's Orville arched top (second from back), has a similar head stock decal.


When I first saw that picture, I thought, "Wow, what a nice and neat recording area he has, complete with a piano and he brought in pews" from a church. Then I realized it was a church. ---- Just a little slow on the uptake today.


----------

